# darksouls prepare to die



## warcork (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo kennst such jemand gut mit darksouls aus?hab da mal ne, fragen wie bekomme ich mehr aufladungen für meine zauber..z.b. Götterzorn kann ich nur 3 mal benutzen andere online spieler können das bis zu 21 benutzen.ist zumindest das höchste was ich gesehen habe.Mfg


----------



## Hebraska (19. Januar 2013)

Die Zauber haben nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Aufladungen und die lässt sich auch nicht erhöhen, du kannst aber indem du das Attribut Zauberei erhöhst mehr Zauberslots bekommen und somit auch mehr Zauber mit dir führen.


----------

